# Tornado em Aveiro (22-02.2010) verdade?



## romeupaz (22 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

Bom Dia! 

É impressão minha ou este tipo de fenómenos anda a aumentar?

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/t...empo-tvi24-ultimas-noticias/1141124-4071.html


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 12:38)

Mudei o nome do tópico porque não existe esse fenómeno chamado de mini-tornado.


----------



## romeupaz (22 Fev 2010 às 12:41)

HotSpot disse:


> Mudei o nome do tópico porque não existe esse fenómeno chamado de mini-tornado.



lol eu sei! apenas usei o titulo da notícia...


----------



## Tornado fã (3 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

romeupaz disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> É impressão minha ou este tipo de fenómenos *anda a aumentar*?
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/t...empo-tvi24-ultimas-noticias/1141124-4071.html



Espero que sim,mas não mt


----------

